# "Mr. X" Free Trial (31 Days) Plays Inside



## GOATDOTVEGAS (Oct 1, 2019)

Now that September is gone and the dust has settled, we would like to introduce our newest source which would like to be known as "Mr. X" to protect his identity.

Over the next 31 days his plays will be posted free of charge right here in this thread, visit often and witness first hand his quality.

- - - 

Tuesday, October 1, 2019

3:00 AM - Tennis, ATP, Beijing, China

FABIO FOGNINI 1.819 (bet 1000 to win 819)


Next update is tomorrow between 9:00 AM and 10:00 AM.

- - - 

RECORD

0-0 (0%) +0


----------



## GOATDOTVEGAS (Oct 1, 2019)

No added plays for today.

Next update is today between 10:00 PM and 11:00 PM.

- - - 

RECORD

1-0 (100%) +819


----------



## GOATDOTVEGAS (Oct 2, 2019)

Wednesday, October 2, 2019

12:55 PM - Soccer, UEFA Champions League

BORUSSIA DORTMUND 2.020 (bet 1000 to win 1020)


Next update is tomorrow between 10:00 PM and 11:00 PM.

- - - 

RECORD

1-0 (100%) +819


----------



## GOATDOTVEGAS (Oct 3, 2019)

Thursday, October 3, 2019

8:30 PM - Hockey, USA, NHL

BOSTON BRUINS 1.952 (bet 1000 to win 952)


Next update is tomorrow between 10:00 PM and 11:00 PM.

- - - 

RECORD

2-0 (100%) +1839


----------



## csori (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## GOATDOTVEGAS (Oct 4, 2019)

No play yet for tomorrow.

Next update is tomorrow between 9:00 AM and 10:00 AM.

- - - 

RECORD

3-0 (100%) +2791


----------



## GOATDOTVEGAS (Oct 4, 2019)

Friday, October 4, 2019

4:37 PM - Baseball, USA, MLB

ATLANTA BRAVES 2.150 (bet 1000 to win 1150)


Next update is today between 10:00 PM and 11:00 PM.

- - - 

RECORD

3-0 (100%) +2791


----------



## csori (Oct 4, 2019)

go


----------



## GOATDOTVEGAS (Oct 5, 2019)

Saturday, October 5, 2019

3:30 PM - Football, USA, NCAA FBS

TOLEDO ROCKETS 1.877 (bet 1000 to win 877)


Next update is tomorrow between 9:00 AM and 10:00 AM.

- - - 

RECORD

4-0 (100%) +3941


----------



## GOATDOTVEGAS (Oct 5, 2019)

No added plays for today.

Next update is today between 10:00 PM and 11:00 PM.

- - - 

RECORD

4-0 (100%) +3941


----------



## GOATDOTVEGAS (Oct 6, 2019)

Sunday, October 6, 2019

4:00 PM - Soccer, USA, MLS

LA GALAXY 2.390 (bet 1000 to win 1390)


Next update is tomorrow between 10:00 PM and 11:00 PM.

- - -

RECORD

5-0 (100%) +4818


----------



## GOATDOTVEGAS (Oct 7, 2019)

Monday, October 7, 2019 

8:00 AM - Tennis, WTA, Linz, Austria 

LAURA SIEGEMUND 2.170 (bet 1000 to win 1170) 


Next update is tomorrow between 10:00 PM and 11:00 PM. 

- - - 

RECORD 

5-1 (83%) +3818


----------



## GOATDOTVEGAS (Oct 8, 2019)

Tuesday, October 8, 2019 

NO PLAY


Next update is tomorrow between 10:00 PM and 11:00 PM. 

- - - 

RECORD 

6-1 (86%) +4988


----------



## Csori01 (Oct 8, 2019)

GOATDOTVEGAS: big congratulations, remarkable for what you do ...


----------



## GOATDOTVEGAS (Oct 9, 2019)

Wednesday, October 9, 2019 

NO PLAY


Next update is tomorrow between 10:00 PM and 11:00 PM. 

- - - 

RECORD 

6-1 (86%) +4988


----------



## GOATDOTVEGAS (Oct 9, 2019)

Message from Mr. X

"Sorry action junkies, I'm a spot player... Patience is a virtue!"


----------



## GOATDOTVEGAS (Oct 10, 2019)

Thursday, October 10, 2019 

8:00 PM - Hockey, USA, NHL 

WINNIPEG JETS 1.847 (bet 1000 to win 847) 


Next update is tomorrow between 10:00 PM and 11:00 PM. 

- - - 

RECORD 

6-1 (86%) +4988


----------



## GOATDOTVEGAS (Oct 11, 2019)

Friday, October 11, 2019 

7:00 PM - Football, Canada, CFL 

TORONTO ARGONAUTS 1.840 (bet 1000 to win 840) 


Next update is tomorrow between 10:00 PM and 11:00 PM. 

- - - 

RECORD 

7-1 (88%) +5835


----------



## GOATDOTVEGAS (Oct 12, 2019)

Saturday, October 12, 2019 

11:00 AM - Tennis, WTA, Moscow Kremlin Cup, Russia 

JAQUELINE ADINA CRISTIAN 1.826 (bet 1000 to win 826) 


Next update is tomorrow between 10:00 PM and 11:00 PM. 

- - - 

RECORD 

8-1 (89%) +6675


----------



## GOATDOTVEGAS (Oct 13, 2019)

Sunday, October 13, 2019 

No play yet for tomorrow.

Next update is tomorrow between 9:00 AM and 10:00 AM.

- - - 

RECORD 

8-2 (80%) +5675


----------



## GOATDOTVEGAS (Oct 13, 2019)

Sunday, October 13, 2019 

1:00 PM - Football, USA, NFL

SEATTLE SEAHAWKS 1.917 (bet 1000 to win 917) 


Next update is today between 10:00 PM and 11:00 PM. 

- - - 

RECORD 

8-2 (80%) +5675


----------



## Csori01 (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## GOATDOTVEGAS (Oct 14, 2019)

Monday, October 14, 2019

2:00 PM - Tennis, ATP, Moscow, Russia

ADRIAN MANNARINO 1.862 (bet 1000 to win 862)


Next update is tomorrow between 10:00 PM and 11:00 PM.

- - -

RECORD

9-2 (82%) +6592

- - -

IMPORTANT LINKS

Below are links for those who wish to join Mr. X as of November 1 or just wish to keep an eye on his performance.

Like all our other sources, membership will be limited to 60 clients on a first come first serve basis. Once full, all information regarding Mr. X will become unavailable and we will continue our search for the next high quality source, which of course it is never easy to find. 

Website: https://goat.vegas/
Verification: https://mrxwins.blogabet.com/
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/goatdotvegas/
Twitter: https://twitter.com/goatdotvegas
Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/goatdotvegas/


----------



## GOATDOTVEGAS (Oct 15, 2019)

Tuesday, October 15, 2019

6:00 AM - Tennis, WTA, Luxembourg

LAURA SIEGEMUND 2.050 (bet 1000 to win 1050)


Next update is tomorrow between 10:00 PM and 11:00 PM.

- - -

RECORD

10-2 (83%) +7454

- - -

Website: https://goat.vegas
Verification: https://mrxwins.blogabet.com
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/goatdotvegas
Twitter: https://twitter.com/goatdotvegas
Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/goatdotvegas


----------



## GOATDOTVEGAS (Oct 15, 2019)

Sign up rate has been amazing, thank you all for showing confidence in Mr. X, he sure does deserve the vote of confidence.


----------



## GOATDOTVEGAS (Oct 16, 2019)

Wednesday, October 16, 2019

10:00 AM - Tennis, WTA, Luxembourg

CORI GAUFF 2.180 (bet 1000 to win 1180)


Next update is tomorrow between 10:00 PM and 11:00 PM.

- - -

RECORD

11-2 (85%) +8504

- - -

Website: https://goat.vegas
Verification: https://mrxwins.blogabet.com
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/goatdotvegas
Twitter: https://twitter.com/goatdotvegas
Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/goatdotvegas


----------



## GOATDOTVEGAS (Oct 17, 2019)

Thursday, October 17, 2019

7:30 AM - Tennis, WTA, Luxembourg, Doubles

X KNOLL / M MINELLA 1.877 (bet 1000 to win 877)


Next update is tomorrow between 10:00 PM and 11:00 PM.

- - -

RECORD

11-3 (79%) +7504


----------



## GOATDOTVEGAS (Oct 18, 2019)

Friday, October 18, 2019

No play yet for tomorrow.

Next update is tomorrow, in the morning if a play becomes available, or between 10:00 PM and 11:00 PM.

- - -

RECORD

11-4 (73%) +6504


----------



## GOATDOTVEGAS (Oct 18, 2019)

Saturday, October 19, 2019

10:00 AM - Football, England, Premier League

WOLVERHAMPTON 1.892 (bet 1000 to win 892)

- - -

Sunday, October 20, 2019

12:00 AM - Football, Turkey, Super Lig

FENERBAHCE 1.869 (bet 1000 to win 869)

- - -

Next updates are tonight before midnight and tomorrow before midnight, more plays may or may not be added. Updates will only be posted if plays are added, if there are no new plays we will not make a post.

- - -

RECORD

11-4 (73%) +6504


----------



## GOATDOTVEGAS (Oct 19, 2019)

Saturday, October 19, 2019

3:30 PM - Am. Football, USA, NCAA FBS

LOUISIANA TECH BULLDOGS 2.110 (bet 1000 to win 1100)


----------



## GOATDOTVEGAS (Oct 20, 2019)

Sunday, October 20, 2019

3:00 PM - Soccer, France, Ligue 1

OLYMPIQUE DE MARSEILLE 1.909 (bet 1000 to win 909)

- - -

RECORD

12-5 (71%) +6614


----------



## GOATDOTVEGAS (Oct 21, 2019)

Monday, October 21, 2019

3:00 PM - Soccer, England, Premier League

ARSENAL 1.934 (bet 1000 to win 934)


Next update is tomorrow night.

- - -

RECORD

14-5 (74%) +8392

- - -

Website: https://goat.vegas
Verification: https://mrxwins.blogabet.com
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/goatdotvegas
Twitter: https://twitter.com/goatdotvegas
Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/goatdotvegas


----------



## GOATDOTVEGAS (Oct 21, 2019)

18 of 60 membership spots are taken... Let's show Mr. X some loving... Grab your membership now at www.goat.vegas


----------



## GOATDOTVEGAS (Oct 22, 2019)

Tuesday, October 22, 2019

3:00 AM - Tennis, ATP, Basel, Switzerland

FABIO FOGNINI 1.934 (bet 1000 to win 934)


Next update is tomorrow before midnight.

- - - 

RECORD

14-6 (70%) +7392


----------



## GOATDOTVEGAS (Oct 22, 2019)

***TIME CORRECTION***

Tuesday, October 22, 2019

9:00 AM - Tennis, ATP, Basel, Switzerland

FABIO FOGNINI 1.934 (bet 1000 to win 934)


Next update is tomorrow before midnight.

- - - 

RECORD

14-6 (70%) +7392


----------



## GOATDOTVEGAS (Oct 23, 2019)

Wednesday, October 23, 2019

NO PLAY

Next update is tomorrow before midnight.

- - -

RECORD

15-6 (71%) +8326


----------



## GOATDOTVEGAS (Oct 23, 2019)

21 of 60 membership spots are taken... Let's continue showing Mr. X some loving... Grab your membership now at https://goat.vegas


----------



## GOATDOTVEGAS (Oct 24, 2019)

Thursday, October 24, 2019

9:00 AM - Basketball, USA, NBA

GOLDEN STATE WARRIORS 2.050 (bet 1000 to win 1050)


Next update is tomorrow before midnight.

- - - 

RECORD

15-6 (71%) +8326


----------



## GOATDOTVEGAS (Oct 24, 2019)

10:30 PM


----------



## GOATDOTVEGAS (Oct 25, 2019)

Friday, October 25, 2019

NO PLAY


Next update is tomorrow before midnight.

- - -

RECORD

15-6 (71%) +8326


----------



## GOATDOTVEGAS (Oct 25, 2019)

Saturday, October 26, 2019

8:00 PM - Hockey, USA, NHL

PITTSBURGH PENGUINS 2.150 (bet 1000 to win 1150)

- - - 

Sunday, October 27, 2019

12:00 PM - Soccer, France, Ligue 1

SAINT-ETIENNE 1.884 (bet 1000 to win 884)

- - -

Next update is tomorrow before midnight if plays are added for Sunday.

- - - 

RECORD

15-7 (68%) +7326

- - - 

We asked Mr. X how he rates his month to month performance and he sent us the following...

80-100% EXCELLENT; 75-79% VERY GOOD; 70-74% GOOD; 65-69% AVERAGE; 60-64% SATISFACTORY; 55-59% MARGINAL; 50-54% POOR; 0-49% BAD.


----------



## GOATDOTVEGAS (Oct 27, 2019)

Sunday, October 27, 2019

3:35 PM - Basketball, USA, NBA

GOLDEN STATE WARRIORS 1.934 (bet 1000 to win 934)

- - - 

Sunday, October 27, 2019

4:00 PM - Soccer, Portugal, Primeira Liga

SPORTING LISBON 1.833 (bet 1000 to win 833)

- - - 

Sunday, October 27, 2019

4:05 PM - Hockey, USA, NHL

EDMONTON OILERS 1.952 (bet 1000 to win 952)


----------



## GOATDOTVEGAS (Oct 27, 2019)

RECORD

16-7 (70%) +8476


----------



## GOATDOTVEGAS (Oct 28, 2019)

Monday, October 28, 2019

7:05 PM - Hockey, USA, NHL

BUFFALO SABRES 1.819 (bet 1000 to win 819)

- - -

Next update is tomorrow before midnight if plays are added for Sunday.

- - - 

RECORD

17-10 (63%) +6309

- - - 

MR. X MONTHLY PERFORMANCE FREQUENCY 

80-100% EXCELLENT: 1
75-79% VERY GOOD: 2
70-74% GOOD: 5
65-69% AVERAGE: 16
60-64% SATISFACTORY: 13
55-59% MARGINAL: 6
50-54% POOR: 3
0-49% BAD: 2

BY ANALYZING THE ABOVE IT LOOKS LIKE WE CAN EXPECT 60-69% WINNERS MOST MONTHS


----------



## GOATDOTVEGAS (Oct 28, 2019)

Monday, October 28, 2019

7:05 PM - Hockey, USA, NHL

BUFFALO SABRES 1.819 (bet 1000 to win 819)

- - -

Next update is tomorrow before midnight.

- - - 

RECORD

17-10 (63%) +6309

- - - 

MR. X MONTHLY PERFORMANCE FREQUENCY 

80-100% EXCELLENT: 1
75-79% VERY GOOD: 2
70-74% GOOD: 5
65-69% AVERAGE: 16
60-64% SATISFACTORY: 13
55-59% MARGINAL: 6
50-54% POOR: 3
0-49% BAD: 2

BY ANALYZING THE ABOVE IT LOOKS LIKE WE CAN EXPECT 60-69% WINNERS MOST MONTHS


----------



## GOATDOTVEGAS (Oct 29, 2019)

Tuesday, October 29, 2019

2:00 PM - Soccer, Italy, Serie A

PARMA 2.410 (bet 1000 to win 1410)

- - - 

Tuesday, October 29, 2019

4:00 PM - Soccer, Italy, Serie B

EMPOLI 1.934 (bet 1000 to win 934)

- - -

RECORD

17-11 (61%) +5309

- - -

We received an email today saying how Mr. X sucks which is upsetting when the guy is here showing his work for free, this reply goes to everyone that is thinking the same...

No, anyone can have a bad week, why do you think 30 day package is guaranteed and 7 day package isn’t. He told us right from the start that he is human and also has his bad weeks just like anyone, but over a calendar month he will only have a losing month once every 2 years or so.

We saw him go 26-11 (70%) in September and so far 17-11 (61%) in October, overall 43-22 (66%). We consider him a genius, unfortunately you don’t, once you find out the true value of anyone that hits over 60% long term then your opinion will definitely change in regards to Mr. X.

Just watch his November performance and send us an email afterwards.


----------



## GOATDOTVEGAS (Oct 30, 2019)

Mr. X has informed us that his month is finished, and apologized for the rough finish to the month, but reminded us that good money management is key to long term success. He reminded us that not only will he have bad weeks, but he also reminded us that he has had 2 bad months in the past, and 3 poor months.

September Record 26-11 (70%) +12,998... Free Trial Record 17-13 (57%) +3,309... Overall Record 43-24 (64%) +16,307

Mr. X has 21 of a possible 60 members, and now is the time for him to put up or shut up, we count on him making November a month to remember for his members.

If you are interested in joining Mr. X in November you may do so at https://goat.vegas, still plenty of membership spots available, or if you would rather see his performance in November before you decide to join you may follow his performance at https://mrxwins.blogabet.com.

Thank you all for following Mr. X during his free trial, and we too apologize for the rough finish to the month, but like you all must know by now, bad runs and how you deal with them is also part of the game.

Good luck to everyone in November, and welcome to the 21 members that will be following Mr. X in November.


----------



## GOATDOTVEGAS (Nov 1, 2019)

Hi there!

After what Mr. X himself would consider a “marginal” month, we were only able to bring on 21 members of 60 available membership spots.

We want to bring on as many members as possible for November, therefore if you are interested in joining Mr. X in November instead of just watching how he does, we are willing to give you 50% off, meaning you would get the whole month of November for only $250 USD.

If you wish to take advantage of this great deal please sent your $250 USD payment using the following link https://www.paypal.me/goatdotvegas, even with the discount your are entitled to our Profit Guarantee, information in regards to our guarantee can be found at https://goat.vegas/guarantee. 


SEPTEMBER RECORD 26-11 (70%) +12,998
FREE TRIAL RECORD 17-13 (57%) +3,309
OVERALL RECORD 43-24 (64%) +16,307

MR. X MONTHLY PERFORMANCE FREQUENCY 

80-100% EXCELLENT: 1
75-79% VERY GOOD: 2
70-74% GOOD: 5
65-69% AVERAGE: 16
60-64% SATISFACTORY: 13
55-59% MARGINAL: 7
50-54% POOR: 3
0-49% BAD: 2

BY ANALYZING THE ABOVE IT LOOKS LIKE WE CAN EXPECT 60-69% WINNERS MOST MONTHS


----------



## jaydenchalmers62 (Nov 1, 2019)

Hi, I am new to here and I want to make new friends.


----------



## GOATDOTVEGAS (Nov 2, 2019)

Last chance to take advantage of the above offer, this offer will no longer be available after today. 

We will not be making any further posts in this thread, bookmark https://goat.vegas and contact us via our website.


----------

